# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Catania [Eurostar Salerno]

## ithakos

*CATANIA

Vessel's Details**Ship Type: Ro-ro/passenger ship
Year Built: 2003
Length x Breadth: 186 m X 27 m
Gross Tonnage: 25995, DeadWeight: 7150 t
Speed recorded (Max / Average): 19.4 / 16.4 knots
Flag: Italy [IT] 
Call Sign: IBKM
IMO: 9261554, MMSI: 247098200
*CATANIA.jpg

Από την Παρασκευή 18-1-2013 το πλοίο αντικαθιστά το αδελφό πλοίο FLORENCIA της εταιρίας Grmaldi στη γραμμή Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Πρίντεζι...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Οι Κορινθιοι του φορουμ ελπιζω να εχουν φωτογραφιες απο το τοτε περασμα του...

----------


## ιθακη

> *CATANIA
> 
> Vessel's Details*
> 
> *Ship Type: Ro-ro/passenger ship
> Year Built: 2003
> Length x Breadth: 186 m X 27 m
> Gross Tonnage: 25995, DeadWeight: 7150 t
> Speed recorded (Max / Average): 19.4 / 16.4 knots
> ...


Μα μωρέ Αντρέα, στην Πάτρα είσαι, χάθηκες να βγάλεις μια φωτό δικιά σου?

----------


## Aquaman

Στην Βαλεττα τον Ιουλη του 2010,παρεα με το Ρο/Ρο Eurocargo Genova.

----------


## ithakos

> Μα μωρέ Αντρέα, στην Πάτρα είσαι, χάθηκες να βγάλεις μια φωτό δικιά σου?


Θα στήσω αντίσκοινο στο λιμάνι να περιμένω...

----------


## ιθακη

υπάρχει και το traffic

----------


## Trakman

Αναχώρηση του Catania πριν λίγες μέρες.

Trakakis_IMG_2188.jpg Trakakis_IMG_2208.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*Vessel Identification * 
  Name:  Catania
  IMO:    9261554
  Flag:     Italy
  MMSI: 247098200
  Callsign:            IBKM
Former name(s):
  - Eurostar Salerno (Until 2009 Jan)
*Technical Data          * 
  Vessel type:      Ro-ro/passenger Ship
  Gross tonnage:  25,995 tons
  Summer DWT: 7,150 tons
  Length: 186 m
  Beam:   27 m
  Draught:           6.4 m
*Additional Information          * 
  Home port:       Palermo
  Class society:    Registro Italiano Navale
  Build year:        2003
  Builder*:           Cantieri Navali Visentini
  Porto Viro, Italy
  Owner: Grimaldi Group - Napoli, Italy
  Manager:          Inarme - Napoli, Italy

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1450323
  Photographer:   Manuel Hern&#225;ndez Lafuente
  Captured:         December 04, 2011
  Location:          Valencia, Spain

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά το _CRUISE EUROPA_ σειρά πήρε το _CATANIA_, το οποίο από την Πέμπτη 26/9ου βρίσκεται για εργασίες συντήρησης σε ναυπηγείο στην Τούζλα της Τουρκίας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το CATANIA στις 18-08-2014 έχοντας φύγει από Ηγουμενίτσα, φωτογραφημένο από το Άνω Χώρα ΙΙ.

CATANIA 01 18-08-2014.jpg

----------

